# Graphic card for 5K-7K.



## ©mß (May 7, 2013)

I am just a total noob about graphic cards and moreover I would be buying it for first time.
So, I want a graphic card around Rs 5K-7K(can extend if there is good deal) which can run latest games and in future.
Plus tell me if I would be required to buy a PSU.

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:250W

2. What is your budget?
Ans:Rs 5000-7000

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:Med level

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:Ram-2GB Dual-Channel DDR3 (I think it doesn't matter that DDR3 part)
      Windows 7 Ultimate x64
      Intel Core2Duo E7500
      Motherboard 07N90W (PCIEX16 & PCIEX1)

If any more information is required tell me then.


----------



## .jRay. (May 7, 2013)

This if you can spend upto 8k


 *www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefo...VWMZ&ref=21598d43-af97-4d6b-be4f-c83a8818494f


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 7, 2013)

hd 7750 seems to be best option for you

for psu - Open up your side panel. The power supply will be at the top or bottom of the case, depending on your case's PSU mount. Some cases have both. Anyways you will see a lot of power connectors sprouting from A big box(Power Supply Unit). There should be a label on one of the four sides that displays detailed specs


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

ante up the budget and get this ( provided you have a decent PSU ) :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-618.html#post1899754


----------



## ©mß (May 8, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> This if you can spend upto 8k
> 
> 
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


Can't get it.It's around 8000.
But check this out.
Gainward NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gainward: Flipkart.com
Is it well enough? Or does it match Zotac's?
This was also mentioned in this month's edition too


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 8, 2013)

get hd 7750 @6.7k same performance as gtx 650


----------



## rst (May 8, 2013)

yeah
7750 is even available for 6.5 k
Also it doesnot require much power


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 8, 2013)

So whats your PSU btw?


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2013)

Or This, But this one requires a 450W psu

PowerColor AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com


----------



## rst (May 8, 2013)

I am using powercolor 7750 with local 450 W psu (without any problem)


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

have a look at this deal 
Link


----------



## rst (May 9, 2013)

Really, Nice deal


----------



## ©mß (May 9, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> get hd 7750 @6.7k same performance as gtx 650


I am unable to find HD7750 @6.7k in flipkart.



Sainatarajan said:


> So whats your PSU btw?



I have not opened my cabinet still.
Will open it on Saturday/Sunday.

Which company's ATI cards are of good quality.
Now I am thinking of buying HD7750 if it has same performance as of GTX650,plus costs a little less than it.


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

^go for 7770 @ MD Comp. you will not regret it.


----------



## ©mß (May 9, 2013)

MD Comp???


----------



## rst (May 9, 2013)

They are in Kolkata

If you are not in Kolkata then you can purchase from them  online


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 9, 2013)

Sapphire is very good . You can get the HD 7750 from Sapphire


----------



## anirbandd (May 9, 2013)

lower end cards like 7750/7770 are same every company.. 

they all stick to the reference design for low end cards.

but MSI is good is you are getting 7770. see if you can get the MSI 7770 Power Edition. Its awesome.


----------



## ©mß (May 10, 2013)

Can't get HD 7770.

Should I order then from MD Computers rather than Flipkart?


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2013)

first mail / call MD about the price and availability as what's shown on website is not always with them and the price also fluctuates a lot and like many other such pc shops ( which has a website ) they have a bad habit of not updating the website frequently


----------



## ©mß (May 11, 2013)

Do MD has replacement policy as of Flipkart if it's faulty?

I think my PSU is 250W. Is it right please check and tell me.


----------



## rst (May 11, 2013)

Yeah
Its 250 W


----------



## ©mß (May 11, 2013)

Then I need to buy a PSU also.


----------



## rst (May 11, 2013)

Yeah
Even for 7750 you require new psu

So go for 7770 plus new psu (In psu keep eye on +12V)


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

Yes MD has replacement policy for DOA products..

+1 for 7770+Antec VP450 [~11K]


----------



## ©mß (May 11, 2013)

rst said:


> So go for 7770 plus new psu (In psu keep eye on +12V)


Not able to understand what to keep an eye for?


----------



## rst (May 11, 2013)

©mß said:


> Not able to understand what to keep an eye for?



This means, higher  current rating  on +12 V is better.

So go for psu which give higher amps on the +12 V rail


----------



## ©mß (May 11, 2013)

GPU- MSI GRAPHICS CARD HD 7770 1GB DDR5

PSU- *www.flipkart.com/antec-vp450p-450-...SKKR&ref=56884e37-ee3d-40d4-846d-1dd0aa225e81

RAM- *www.flipkart.com/kingston-valueram...8c4d2&srno=t_2&otracker=from-search&query=ram

Thinking of buying these, but my budget is increasing.
Are they good choice to buy?


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

^go for corsair RAMs.. Corsair DDR3 4 GB(1 x 4GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


not that kingston is bad, its very good..


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2013)

Op's mobo can support 1333 Mhz DDR3 ram @ max - so I think Op better get 1333 Mhz ram modules as the 1600 Mhz VS has very loose timings - so there's no point in goung for 1600 Mhz ram with 11-11-11-30  timings.

@ *OP* - use cpu-z to find out your memory modules current running specs or post the PSD and memory tab screenshot here .. buy ram modules with same speed and latency and if possible from the same manufacturer ( your current memory memory manufacturer ) .


----------

